# New to me issue with my BT release



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

A lot of times going right is collapsing in the shot.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Going right is usually pulling release hand away from the face, pushing to hard with bow arm or pulling to hard with the release thus preloading the bow arm to go left.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I made the release a little more "hot" and seems to have gone away. It might be a touch too hot now as I dont quite feel like Im settled into the shot enough.

I wanted to run the clicker on it, but having a helluva time getting it set up with the clicker. I may try another release, I do like how smooth this one is, but I do like the clicker. I like to settle in. Get to the click and then let the shot take care of itself. I do NOT pull through the clicker.

I do at times feel like I am pulling really hard with this bow. Its a dual draw stop bow and it has taken me a long time to get used to shooting off such a stiff wall compared to my previous bows, or even the mathews I shot this spring.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> Going right is usually pulling release hand away from the face, pushing to hard with bow arm or pulling to hard with the release thus preloading the bow arm to go left.


This should have been going "left" causes not right....my bad.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Garceau said:


> I do at times feel like I am pulling really hard with this bow. Its a dual draw stop bow and it has taken me a long time to get used to shooting off such a stiff wall compared to my previous bows, or even the mathews I shot this spring.


What is a "dual draw stop bow"?

One of the things I often see when an archer feels like they are pulling very hard and not getting the expected results, is that they are letting their bow shoulder rise. When it starts coming up, you lose some of the leverage that you have when it stays down throughout the shot. This can pull your shots off target too.

Allen


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

My bet is that you are not keeping a strong front end ( bow arm bone to bone contact) or you are not achieving the right hand balance with the release. The bow arm should remain static, shoulder down and pushed by the force of the bow into the shoulder socket. Elbow slightly bent and all the force should be applied in a line from wrist, elbow, humorus, shoulder socket. There is no push of anything in archery only pull. Then anchor solid, cup the release in the hand and pull with the back. If all of this is correct, it could be either draw length or d-loop length. Either can result in not maximizing the precise amount of travel needed to execute the release. If your a touch short you can actually pull to the right as the release breaks. If you are not strong in the front end, when the release breaks it could result in a pivot to the right. Last, check your stance and hip position.


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

If you squeeze or hand set the release to hard your arrow will impact to the right. The same goes for a finger shooter plucking the string. If you creep you ususally get a low or a low left arrow impact that is if your a right handed shooter.


----------

